# War breaking out in Gaza.



## MacTheKnife (Aug 9, 2018)

It seems they never learn.  The palestinians could have had peace with Israel years ago and with very good terms.

Now they are facing sever repercussions from their continued rocket attacks etc. on Israel.


*IDF says war in Gaza approaching, communities near Strip could be evacuated*


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 9, 2018)

Weren't they supposed to negotiate a long term truce in 2014?

What happened to that? I haven't heard anything.


----------



## yiostheoy (Aug 9, 2018)

MacTheKnife said:


> It seems they never learn.  The palestinians could have had peace with Israel years ago and with very good terms.
> 
> Now they are facing sever repercussions from their continued rocket attacks etc. on Israel.
> 
> ...


Oh well … there goes the element of surprise.

I wonder who leaked this and why?


----------



## MacTheKnife (Aug 9, 2018)

yiostheoy said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > It seems they never learn.  The palestinians could have had peace with Israel years ago and with very good terms.
> ...



They do not need any supprise.  It was a warning put out by the IDF.  The Israeli Defense Force


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 9, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Weren't they supposed to negotiate a long term truce in 2014?
> 
> What happened to that? I haven't heard anything.



Can  you spell H-A-M-A-S, Tinny.


----------



## P F Tinmore (Aug 12, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Weren't they supposed to negotiate a long term truce in 2014?
> ...


Who was Israel's boogyman before there was a Hamas?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 12, 2018)

MacTheKnife said:


> It seems they never learn.  The palestinians could have had peace with Israel years ago and with very good terms.
> 
> Now they are facing sever repercussions from their continued rocket attacks etc. on Israel.
> 
> ...



Neither side wants peace. If you get peace, you lose the chance to fight and gain the whole region.


----------



## AZGAL (Aug 12, 2018)

Peace would be better than all this fighting.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Aug 12, 2018)

AZGAL said:


> Peace would be better than all this fighting.



Of course and Israel has done everything possible to achieve it.  The radical muslims are simply unwilling to accept any sort of peace unless it is based on total submission to Islam.  Thus they suffer and will continue to suffer.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 12, 2018)

Israel has shown great restraint in not shoving the Pals into the sea/etc
....can you imagine a country/peoples/etc on the US border [ like Mexico ] with those people murdering many Americans?  year after year?? 
...committing terrorists acts year after year after year against the US???
..you and the US would want those people eradicated


----------



## TrueTT (Aug 12, 2018)

Muslims never learn. The Jews are God's nation and he will always protect his people. You would think 1967 would've initialized this thought but uh...guess not.


----------



## TrueTT (Aug 12, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



The PLO, Hezbollah and other Jihadis.


----------



## harmonica (Aug 12, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


http://www.mfa.gov.il/mfa/aboutisrael/maps/pages/1948-1967- major terror attacks.aspx
Comprehensive Listing of Terrorism Victims in Israel
Summary of terrorist attacks in Israel
etc


----------



## Picaro (Aug 12, 2018)

Terrorism is Hamas and the PLO's main source of income; they go to 'war' once in a while to keep the aid coming in that makes them the best fed and supplied 'refugees' in world history, and firing rockets into Israel gets them huge cash flows from their neighboring Islamo-gangster states. Surrounding their gun pits with children is worth literally hundreds of millions in aid from Europe for the vermin.

So, yeah, they're going to 'war' for a few days, bump up their revenues, and get cheers from the left wing vermin here.


----------



## McRocket (Aug 12, 2018)

MacTheKnife said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> > Peace would be better than all this fighting.
> ...



*I do NOT agree with the Palestinians launching rockets against Israel. It is wrong and stupid and will get them no where. Peaceful Protest is the way to freedom for them.*


However...on this subject your apparent, general attitude towards the Palestinians and Israeli government is ridiculous.

_'*Remarks from Benjamin Netanyahu*
In a 2001 video, Netanyahu, reportedly unaware he was being recorded, said: "They asked me before the election if I'd honor [the Oslo accords]... I said I would, but [that] I'm going to interpret the accords in such a way that would allow me to put an end to this galloping forward to the '67 borders. How did we do it? Nobody said what defined military zones were. Defined military zones are security zones; as far as I'm concerned, the entire Jordan Valley is a defined military zone. Go argue."[10][11] Netanyahu then explained how he conditioned his signing of the 1997 Hebron agreement on American consent that there be no withdrawals from "specified military locations", and insisted he be allowed to specify which areas constituted a "military location"—such as the whole of the Jordan Valley. "Why is that important? Because from that moment on I stopped the Oslo Accords", Netanyahu affirmed.[12] However, this is clearly consistent with Yitzhak Rabin's October 1995 statement to the Knesset on the ratification of the interim Oslo agreement: "B. The security border of the State of Israel will be located in the Jordan Valley, in the broadest meaning of that term."'

Oslo I Accord - Wikipedia
_
*Netanyahu had ZERO intention of honoring the Oslo accords. ZERO.*


_'*5 million* — Number of Palestinians currently living in foreign refugee camps.
_________

*8,701* — Number of Palestinians killed by Israelis since 2000.

*1,138* — Number of Israelis killed by Palestinians since 2000.

*8:1* — Ratio of Palestinian-Israeli deaths since 2000.
_________

*1,772* — Number of Palestinian children killed by Israelis since 2000.

*93* — Number of Israeli children killed by Palestinians since 2000.

*19:1* — Ratio of Palestinian-Israeli child deaths since 2000.
_________

*$3 billion* — Average annual US aid to Israel over the past 20 years.

*25%* — Percentage of the entire annual US foreign aid budget that goes to Israel.'_

Israel-Palestine: By the Numbers

Yeah...Israel just had to kill almost 8 times as many Palestinians and 19 times as many innocent children as the reverse. That is what you call Israel doing everything possible for peace? What a hate-filled buffoon you must be...at least on this subject.

And your handle is a song from the 50's...LOL. Jeez...you must be at least 70.

Typical Trumpbot (if that is what you are). An old, ignorant, angry, probably uneducated person who is (sadly) set in his ways and will NEVER change. You are also probably xenophobic, racist and misogynistic to boot.

But now that that is established, I can move on and ignore you. I try to not waste time with hate-filled, set-in-their-ways, useless people like yourself.


Have a wonderful life...what there is left of it.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Aug 12, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > It seems they never learn.  The palestinians could have had peace with Israel years ago and with very good terms.
> ...


LOL if Israel wanted Gaza they could take it in a day.


----------



## saveliberty (Aug 12, 2018)

Just decide it with a chess or soccer match.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 12, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...


Your hero, The Liplocker


----------



## Picaro (Aug 12, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Ah yes, Arafat, the multi-billionaire 'revolutionary Hero of the Poor and Oppressed'. Bet Mrs. Arafat is having a good time with his smelly ass long gone.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 12, 2018)

McRocket said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > AZGAL said:
> ...




You could have just come right out and said you were 17.

It would have spared you a whole lot of spittle.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 12, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> [
> Your hero, The Liplocker



And tongue thruster.

Don't forget tongue thruster.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 13, 2018)

RetiredGySgt said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Nobody wants it.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 13, 2018)

Picaro said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Things weren't 'too bad' before Arafat made his triumphant entry into Ramallah.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Aug 13, 2018)

Mindful said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



The radical muslims have no problem causing and using the suffering of the palestinians for their own benefit.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 13, 2018)

MacTheKnife said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



And the US doesn't either.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Aug 13, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > Mindful said:
> ...



How does the plight of the palestinians benefit America?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 13, 2018)

MacTheKnife said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Well you can use it to vilify Muslims, the Israelis use it which becomes a US issue.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 13, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Yes, cuz we certainly can't vilify the vermin for any other reason, can we, dufus? You no doubt admire their tactic of putting their children in front and around their gun pits to get killed. Nothing wrong with that in 'Progressive Land' is there? ... 

I mean, just look at the great photo ops of dead babies you Jew haters get to masturbate over, much more titillating than those boring abortion pics you scum are now bored with..


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 13, 2018)

McRocket said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > AZGAL said:
> ...



*Yeah...Israel just had to kill almost 8 times as many Palestinians and 19 times as many innocent children as the reverse. *

What is the proper ratio? How do you know?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 13, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> P F Tinmore said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Is that the guy who gave Arafat AIDS?


----------



## Picaro (Aug 13, 2018)

Well, the main reason arabs are so popular with the democrats is their cultural 'enlightenment' and practices of butt raping little boys. Pretty tough for Jewish culture to top that pastime in the hearts and minds of  mentally ill faggots and the other degenerates the Party relies on for a base now..


----------



## MacTheKnife (Aug 14, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



How does that work?  Using suffering folks to villify someone or anyone...makes no sense.

The muslims make themselves subject to villification by boing around the world killing innocent people in the name of their fake god allah.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 14, 2018)

MacTheKnife said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Yes, it's bad, isn't it? The US will use anything and everything to get what they want, which is usually cheap oil.

Ah, yes, the Muslims go around killing innocent people. Just like the US does. It went into Iraq, maybe up to 1 million people have been killed there. It went into Afghanistan and killed some people there to. The US make itself subject to vilification, which leads to people FIGHTING BACK, which is what the Muslim terrorists are doing.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 14, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Simplistic way of putting it.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 14, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Moron.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Aug 14, 2018)

Picaro said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...


Oh, come on man. 

You know full well that 911 was just a case of Muslims fighting back against things that hadn't happened yet 

Get with the program, damn it!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 14, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Can you name one predominantly Muslim country (60%+) that is not either a social, economic or polical fiasco? Just one.

Thanks.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 14, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Malaysia. 

But then to name any country that isn't either a social, economic or political fiasco is rather hard.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 14, 2018)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Yes, and and cuz we don't lose as many soldiers as our enemies do, that's clear evidence we're cheating and stuff, too.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 14, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...





Try again....LOL

I'll give you several: Australia, Canada, GB, France, Italy, Sweden, Norway, Denmark, Spain, USA.

In 2013, Malaysia was ranked 147 out of 180 nations by Reporters Without Borders in the Press Freedom Index.

Malaysia has one of the world's strictest forms of media censorship, with nearly a hundred movies banned in this decade.

Number of websites critical of the Malaysian Government had been pulled off.

Any songs whether from local or foreign singers, may be censored if the song contains explicit lyrics or sexual references. For example, in 1989, the nation's public broadcaster, Radio Televisyen Malaysia, bans 71 songs by local artists in just three months alone.

Gays are not permitted to appear in the state media, and cannot be depicted in films unless they "repent" or die.

The constitution is self-contradictory on the judiciary, on the one hand providing for its independence and on the other hand limiting that independence. Malaysia's constitution provides for a dual justice system, under which secular law and sharia (syariah) law are both recognised, and secular criminal and civil courts coexist with sharia courts. Sharia law applies only to, and sharia courts have jurisdiction over, only Muslims. In some states sharia courts solely or principally adjudicate family and personal law, while in other states they are empowered to pass judgment on criminal matters.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 14, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



The Christians there are under siege by the state and national govts. We've smuggled a few families out of there over the years. Obama and his criminal syndicate and his PArty's base have declared Christians aren't refugees, and of course this makes it a lot tougher to get them out of Vermin Land, where the Democrats are hoping they all get killed and doing the best they can to help their Islamo-Pedoes get that done.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 14, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I could probably give it a go to prove you wrong on that. 

I don't see how Malaysia is a fiasco. So it doesn't meet to your standards, oh well, but it functions as a country. 

The UK is a political fiasco. You have a leader who can't lead, a guy below who keeps trying to destroy everything his party does so he can take down the leaders so he might become PM, the opposition is run by a complete muppet who'll never be PM and makes sure the other party stays in power just so he can rule over his own party. 

France has a president who probably won't last too long, a former president who was up to a lot of dodgy business, it has a far right party doing quite well too. 

We could go on all day. Everything is subjective based on what you pointed out.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

Picaro said:


> Well, the main reason arabs are so popular with the democrats is their cultural 'enlightenment' and practices of butt raping little boys. Pretty tough for Jewish culture to top that pastime in the hearts and minds of  mentally ill faggots and the other degenerates the Party relies on for a base now..



Israelis are Far Left, and Arabs are Far Right.

But, 1/2 of Democrat funding is from Jewish sources, and a lot of Jews are pedos, and perverts, like Metzitzah B'peh, Harvey Weinstein, Jared Fogel, Roman Polanski, Elliot Spitzer etc


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 14, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



UK is not a political fiasco. You have a Democaratic Process for elections and a judicial system based on laws and not Sharia BS. Economically the UK is strong. Socially you are allowed to be gay and not be prosecuted for it. You are allowed religious freedom, etc. You may watch any movie you want, read any book and listen to any music. 

Nice try. Find me a mostly Muslim (60%+) country on par with the UK. Just one. I mean there are 50+. Surely you can find one? Right?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the main reason arabs are so popular with the democrats is their cultural 'enlightenment' and practices of butt raping little boys. Pretty tough for Jewish culture to top that pastime in the hearts and minds of  mentally ill faggots and the other degenerates the Party relies on for a base now..
> ...




OMG this weirdo is stalking me. Get a life.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Israel helped create Hamas, anyways.

Israel helped create Hamas.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

TrueTT said:


> Muslims never learn. The Jews are God's nation and he will always protect his people. You would think 1967 would've initialized this thought but uh...guess not.



Except when he didn't do a good job of protecting the Jewish "God's Nation" like in the Holocaust, or the Cossack Uprisings, or the Inquisition.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

MacTheKnife said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



How does supporting Israel benefit America?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Picaro said:
> 
> 
> > Well, the main reason arabs are so popular with the democrats is their cultural 'enlightenment' and practices of butt raping little boys. Pretty tough for Jewish culture to top that pastime in the hearts and minds of  mentally ill faggots and the other degenerates the Party relies on for a base now..
> ...



Eh, Israel has been quite to the right for a long time now. Hamas is also on the right.

The right like to use nationalistic, patriotic, violent tactics to keep their people interested in their limited skills as CEOs of the company that is their country.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 14, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Well, I'm saying it is. So there. It's all subjective, I say it is, you can't get past it.

Nice try.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



It gave them a great pretext for invading an OPEC country which then allowed for the lowering of oil prices and stopped OPEC being a strong cartel.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 14, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



So now you'll stomp your feet and cry because I proved you wrong? UK doesn't ban books or movies. It has a democractic voting process and a secular judicial process. You're killing your credibility with your comparison. Just be a man and admit you were wrong. We all make mistakes.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 14, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



I'm not stomping my feet any more than you are.

You didn't prove your point at all. 

It's all subjective. You said a political fiasco. I showed how it is a political fiasco, you decided that wasn't a political fiasco. 

So then what do we have. You say no, I say yes. Can anyone be proven right or wrong? No, it's subjective. 

Explained: Film censorship in the UK

"The Home Office, the Department of Culture Media and Sport, the British board of film classification, local councils and film distributors all have a say in what you can and can't see on videos and cinema screens in the UK. Sean Clarke explains how British censorship works"

The Guardian (it's British) seems to think you're wrong about film censorship. 

"The Obscene Publications Act prohibits material which "tends to deprave or corrupt persons who are likely to read, see or hear it", and other laws apply specifically to video releases."

The thing is, people don't make films that aren't going to pass the board's criteria, because they know they'll lose money on it.

Malaysia bans some films, and then releases them later:

List of films banned in Malaysia - Wikipedia

You can see, even a film like Beauty and the Beast.

"Banned due to homosexual references in the movie. Disney rejected the Film Censorship Board's suggestions for an edited version, and thus held it from Malaysian release[31] until several days later where it was released without any cuts.[32]"

Released later without any cuts. 

Franklin Graham Calls for 'Beauty and the Beast' Boycott Over Gay Character

Here's a religious dude in the US calling for a boycott. 

Again, we could go on all day about this. 

Does it matter?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 14, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



I said social, economic or political. Nice try.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Aug 14, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Your view of the oil situation is rather dated....try and keep up before you come on here and make a fool of yourself.  

Obama: America is No. 1 producer of oil, gas

BTW...we took no oil from Iraq and there is none in Afghanistant

Did you support Saddam Hussein?

Bad things happen during any war...but when a terroristic organization targets innocent people in the name of their barbaric religion that cannot be compared to collateral damage in a war situation.  You have no verifiable data on the number of deaths in Iraq...you just pulled that out of your ass.  Then you say:  We went into Afghanistan can killed some people too...Newsflash--we are still in Afghanistan and have been there for about 18 yrs.   But I suppose you have no knowledge or memory what brought that about.

You then state the obvious...you support muslim terrorism.  O.K  let us put your name in the data base...or is it already there????


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 14, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



Look, I can't be bothered. You're making up the fucking rules as you go on. I'm not playing these silly games. Go play with yourself.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 14, 2018)

MacTheKnife said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



"dated" = "inconvenient".

I couldn't give a flying wank if you think it's dated or not.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Aug 14, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



It is not what I think boyo...do you not believe what Obama said???

Low oil prices are here to stay as the US shale oil revolution goes global

$9.5 Billion Purchase by Concho Is Latest Sign of West Texas Oil Boom


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 14, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


He won't bite. He just has a big bark.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Ask Trump. He just signed a HUUUUGE aid bill for Israel, our finest and most dependable ally. I think you will like this bill, Ivan.

_The National Defense Authorization Act includes a bipartisan measure honoring an MOU between America and Israel, giving $3.8 billion annually to the Jewish state._

_By: Jackson Richman/JNS and United with Israel Staff_

US President Donald Trump signed the National Defense Authorization Act (NDAA) on Monday, which includes $550 million in assistance to Israel and temporarily halts the sale of F-35 fighter jets to Turkey. This comes amid tensions between Washington and Ankara, which is currently holding an American pastor hostage, among other political moves.

The $717 billion Act includes a bipartisan measure honoring a decade-long Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) between America and Israel, with the US giving $3.8 billion annually to the Jewish state.

The NDAA, titled the “John S. McCain National Defense Authorization Act for 2019,” authorizes funds for research and development pertaining to weapon-defense systems, including the Iron Dome, David’s Sling, Arrow 2 and Arrow 3 that help Israel defend against missile and rocket threats.

Trump Approves Largest-Ever Aid Package to Israel


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Disgusting, why do Americans not deserve healthcare, but we just got to aid genocidal Israel, an arm them to the teeth, as the villains they are.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## Hossfly (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


1. Americans can buy their own healthcare and.
2.The second part of your question is fictional jabberwocky.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Aug 14, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Americans do at the highest costs in the World, but somehow Israel deserves free money, because Zionists have learning disabilities.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 14, 2018)

Fuck Hamas................


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



I think that you are nothing but a jealous anti-Semitic Jew-hating bigot. Why is that?


----------



## MacTheKnife (Aug 14, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...


----------



## Mindful (Aug 14, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



I think he can't string a sentence together in the English language.


----------



## TrueTT (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> > Muslims never learn. The Jews are God's nation and he will always protect his people. You would think 1967 would've initialized this thought but uh...guess not.
> ...



The Holocaust was a judgment in an of itself.

And it served as the impetus for the reconvening of Jews to the Land of Israel of nearly 2000 years of exile.

And never again will he cast them out.


----------



## TrueTT (Aug 14, 2018)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



What does America's healthcare policies at home have to do with support for Israel?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 15, 2018)

MacTheKnife said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



So, it's not what you think, so why did you say it? 

Just make your argument, showing me sources doesn't help me understand what you want to say.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 15, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



You give me $4 billion a year, and I'll be the US's finest ally too.


----------



## Linkiloo (Aug 15, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Oh so now terrorism is "fighting back". That must be the reason for terrorists to drive trucks into gatherings at the Christmas market in Berlin.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 15, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



This again. Don't you know anything?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 15, 2018)

Hossfly said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Hossfly said:
> ...



Can't Israelis buy their own defense?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 15, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > MacTheKnife said:
> ...



Well, up to 1 million people died in Iraq including many civilians. 

How many have died in Europe and the US since 2003? 

A lot less is the answer.


----------



## Linkiloo (Aug 15, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Picaro said:
> ...


That moment when anti-semites can't decide whether the Jews are left or right but agree that they are to blame.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 15, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



Wait, what? Jews can't be both right and left? WTF are you blabbering about. Americans are left or right? 

Fucking hell.


----------



## Linkiloo (Aug 15, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Don't be silly. It is not "all subjective". That is like saying "all countries have crime" when there is a massive difference and everybody knows it. There are differences no matter how much you pretend there aren't.


----------



## Linkiloo (Aug 15, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


If only anti-semites could agree because we know they must be to blame.


----------



## Linkiloo (Aug 15, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


And that means that people should be murdered by terror on the streets of Berlin because......


----------



## Mindful (Aug 15, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...




Who paid for the Iron Dome?


----------



## Linkiloo (Aug 15, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...


For him since no countries are "perfect", western democracies are as free as dictatorships. Very logical. Not.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 15, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > AzogtheDefiler said:
> ...



But then again the word "fiasco" was used. That is subjective.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 15, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...



Ah, completely ignore what I said and make some nonsense comment. 

Wow, that really helped this conversation along. I meant die there.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 15, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...



What the fuck? 

You like twisting shit, don't you?

If you go to war, people die. But people seem to think only the enemy should die, that we can all go to war, and no one will die, and it'll be great and happy.

Why? When has war ever been like this?


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 15, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



Which is complete bullshit, seeing as I never said that. You just made that up. You go along a path you think is "logical", and then you ask questions and interpret the answers to mean something they don't mean. Then you come to this all encompassing conclusion which is so far from what that person thinks, but you don't care, because you make it look like you're right all the damn time.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 15, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...



They're just ridiculous dope-addled deviants and sociopaths, so don't go looking for anything that makes sense from these parrots; they're just dutiful bots running around repeating what they're told to by their peer group.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Aug 15, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



What word should I use? I tried to make it short. Name one mostly Muslim country (60%) that does not have major issues when compared to western nations in terms of social/economic/military.

I mean you get the gist. Do you not? Because the answer is there is not one.


----------



## Hossfly (Aug 15, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


Yes. They buy it at Dollar Tree.


----------



## Mindful (Aug 15, 2018)

The misery of life in Gaza:


Gazan Teenager’s Vlog an Inconvenient Truth for the Israel Haters & Mainstream Media


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 16, 2018)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...



The problem here is that this is one of those things where someone tries to limit everything to the point where it says what they want it to say.

Name one politician for fuckballs Nebraska that has pink hair and lives in a traitor called Dorothy with his mum. 

No, I doubt there'll be one because you've decided there isn't one, and any time anyone tries to say anything, you say "no". And that's that, there can't be one, because you've already set the hidden criteria.

So, what's the fucking point of even discussing things?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 16, 2018)

MacTheKnife said:


> It seems they never learn.  The palestinians could have had peace with Israel years ago and with very good terms.
> 
> Now they are facing sever repercussions from their continued rocket attacks etc. on Israel.
> 
> ...



wow you are seriously misinformed big time and have been listening wayyyyy to much to what the Israel controlled news here in the states tells you with their biased reporting.Pretty much impossible for the palestines to have peace with a country that is always shooting unarmed babies and women in the heads who are just walking the streets minding their own freaking business.get a clue.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 16, 2018)

MacTheKnife said:


> AZGAL said:
> 
> 
> > Peace would be better than all this fighting.
> ...



yeah they have done everything they could to achieve it thats WHY they shoot unarmed women and children in the back of their heads in palestine when just walking their own streets minding their own business cause war monger Israel has done everything to achieve it. grow the fuck up.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 16, 2018)

McRocket said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > AZGAL said:
> ...



you just owned the OP's sorry ass here.


----------



## Picaro (Aug 17, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> MacTheKnife said:
> 
> 
> > It seems they never learn.  The palestinians could have had peace with Israel years ago and with very good terms.
> ...



OH NOES!!!

Cuz ...... *JOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!*


----------



## MacTheKnife (Aug 19, 2018)

Bout time to inject a lil moe twuth in heah.............' The failure of Palestinian Arabs to pursue peace can be traced back 100 years with defiance to any form of Jewish sovereignty.  The Palestinians could have had peace and their own state had their leaders recognized Israel's overtures by bargaining in good faith, renouncing violence and recognizing Israel's right to exist but did not.  They had no less than seven opportunities to do so but did not.  Instead, they acted with reckless abandon to bring about the destruction of the Jewish state and Jewish people.'

Seven Times Palestinians Rejected Peace

Palestinians need a leader with energy, integrity and vision, one who might have a better chance of achieving Palestinian independence and enabling both peoples to live in peace.

Opinion | Let Abbas’s Vile Words Be His Last as Palestinian Leader


----------



## TrueTT (Aug 19, 2018)

God Bless Israel and (his) Jewish people. In Jesus' name. 

May their Jihadist enemies forever perish.


----------



## Linkiloo (Aug 20, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> Linkiloo said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


Fully agree so why are the palestinians bitching non-stop?


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 20, 2018)

P F Tinmore said:


> Hossfly said:
> 
> 
> > P F Tinmore said:
> ...



Wazzafat!!






Greg


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 20, 2018)

Linkiloo said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiloo said:
> ...



Because bitching is part of the game.


----------



## gtopa1 (Aug 20, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> AzogtheDefiler said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...



You are being incoherent. 60%+ is most Muslim countries. That you can't name even ONE says it all. 

Greg


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 20, 2018)

The last thing the muslim haters in the ME want is peace.  What they want is the destruction of Israel.  Always have, always will.


----------



## MacTheKnife (Aug 20, 2018)

Muslim supporters of Israel..............Some Muslim clerics, such as Sheikh Prof. Abdul Hadi Palazzi, Director of the Cultural Institute of the Italian Islamic Community,[1][2] and Imam Dr Muhammad Al-Hussaini[3] believe that the return of the Jews to the Holy Land, and the establishment of Israel, are in accordance with teachings of Islam.[4][5] Some Muslim supporters of Israel consider themselves Muslim Zionists.[6][7][8] Notable people with a Muslim background who publicly support Zionism include ex-Muslim Nemat Sadat,[9] former radical Islamist Ed Husain, Dr. Tawfik Hamid,[10] Tashbih Sayyed, a Pakistani-American scholar, journalist, and author,[11] and the journalist Salah Choudhury. Additional Muslim people who voiced public support for Israel included figures such as Irshad Manji, Salim Mansur, Abdurrahman Wahid, Mithal al-Alusi, Kasim Hafeez, Abdullah Saad Al-Hadlaq, Zuhdi Jasser, Khaleel Mohammed, Nadiya Al-Noor, Noor Dahri and Farooq Haider Khan.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 21, 2018)

BS Filter said:


> The last thing the muslim haters in the ME want is peace.  What they want is the destruction of Israel.  Always have, always will.



whatever charlie,the last thing Israel wants is peace,Isreal is the one that always is the one that is always doing the destruction of other countries,same as the OP,you need to grow the fuck up.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Aug 21, 2018)

TrueTT said:


> God Bless Israel and (his) Jewish people. In Jesus' name.
> 
> May their Jihadist enemies forever perish.



Yeah god bless a bunch of mass murderers who shoot unarmed women and children in the head everyday.thats the ticket.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 21, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> BS Filter said:
> 
> 
> > The last thing the muslim haters in the ME want is peace.  What they want is the destruction of Israel.  Always have, always will.
> ...


Israel is destroying other countries?  That's insane.  Absurd.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 21, 2018)

LA RAM FAN said:


> TrueTT said:
> 
> 
> > God Bless Israel and (his) Jewish people. In Jesus' name.
> ...


The world would be a much better place without Islam.  The Jews and Israel have contributed greatly to civilization.  Islam is nothing but a hateful misogynistic death cult.


----------

